# APPS is a Router Problem



## tas3986 (Feb 6, 2008)

I just upgraded :nono2: from a Dlink to an Airlink router. APPS stopped working. Back to Dlink, and they started up.
I contacted Airlink. Here is their reply:

_Hi ,
Sorry for the inconvience, Router - AR430W will not support mulicasting feature. Thanks for choosing airlink101.
Regards
Airlink101 Email Support _​Maybe we need to create a sticky table of routers that have the necessary features to support the APPS functions. No wonder everyone is having problems!

*Please let me know if it works out of the box, or requires a special setting to get APPS working.*

* From the posts below, it appears that we have to worry about the firmware level of the routers too. Inshort, make sure that your firmware is up to date! *

*Mfg..............Model.............APPS Work*
Dlink............DI-524 (D.1)......-Yes................Enable Multicast Streams in MISC-TOOLS options
Airlink101.....AR430W............-NO
LinkSys........WRT54GS..........-YES
LinkSys........WRT600N..........-YES
NetGear vpn routers FVS318v3 and FVS336g both work.
NetGear RP614 works.
Belkin N+ works.
D-Link DIR-655 works fine. (I happened to upgrade my firmware a few weeks back on my DIR-655 and never thought to try TV APPS afterward. Well they work now. Click on the advanced tab --> Advanced Network Settings (bottom option) and select the multicast stream box. It's the last option on the page.)
Linksys WRT310N works 
Actiontec M1424 works
D-Link DIR-628 works. To enable Multicast Streams, go to Advanced/ Advanced Network and check the box to enable. It is not enabled as a default.
WRT300N does NOT workWestell Versalink...327W...YES
DLink DIR 614 REV B2 Firmware 2.25 works fine.
Linksys WRT610N with ddwrt... works just fine.Linksys WRT54G with ddwrt... works just fine.
ZyXEL X550NH -YES
Apple AirPort Extreme 802.11n Gigabit Ethernet = works like a charm!
Linksys WRT400N- Works Fine.
D-Link DGL-4500 --->YES
D-Link DIR-825 - YES

......Through post #25)


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

LinkSys WRT54GS YES


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Linksys WRT600N ~ YES


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

NetGear vpn routers FVS318v3 and FVS336g both work.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

NetGear RP614 works.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Belkin N+ works.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

D-Link DIR-655 works fine.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

Linksys WRT310N works 
Actiontec M1424 works


----------



## the new guy (Jun 28, 2007)

D-Link DIR-628 works. To enable Multicast Streams, go to Advanced/ Advanced Network and check the box to enable. It is not enabled as a default.

Thanks for the tip, I could never figure out why TV Apps didn't work (not that I tried too hard).


----------



## ThaPhenom (Aug 21, 2006)

WRT300N does NOT work


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

ThaPhenom said:


> WRT300N does NOT work


Are you sure about that? The WRT300N does support multicasting.
Have you tried checking the 'Filter Multicast' option?


----------



## tominvt (Sep 19, 2007)

Westell Versalink...327W...YES


----------



## ThaPhenom (Aug 21, 2006)

CJTE said:


> Are you sure about that? The WRT300N does support multicasting.
> Have you tried checking the 'Filter Multicast' option?


I'll check and try again.


----------



## DJPellegrino (Nov 18, 2005)

DLink DIR 614 REV B2 Firmware 2.25 works fine.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Linksys WRT610N with ddwrt... works just fine.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> D-Link DIR-655 works fine.


hdtvfan, is there any certain setup or settings you use to get them to work with the DIR-655? I have the same router and have never seen a single app ever come up on either box. What firmware are you on?

One is hardwired(HR20) and the other is wireless(HR21).


----------



## n6nfg (Feb 1, 2008)

Linksys WRT54G with ddwrt... works just fine.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

ZyXEL X550NH *-YES*


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

cdizzy said:


> hdtvfan, is there any certain setup or settings you use to get them to work with the DIR-655? I have the same router and have never seen a single app ever come up on either box. What firmware are you on?
> 
> One is hardwired(HR20) and the other is wireless(HR21).


Wow, nevermind. I happened to upgrade my firmware a few weeks back on my DIR-655 and never thought to try TV APPS afterward. Well they work now. This is the first time I have seen them come up. Crazy.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Apple AirPort Extreme 802.11n Gigabit Ethernet = works like a charm!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

cdizzy said:


> hdtvfan, is there any certain setup or settings you use to get them to work with the DIR-655? I have the same router and have never seen a single app ever come up on either box. What firmware are you on?
> 
> One is hardwired(HR20) and the other is wireless(HR21).


Click on the advanced tab --> Advanced Network Settings (bottom option) and select the multicast stream box. It's the last option on the page.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Linksys WRT400N- Works Fine.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

D-Link DIR-655 --->YES
D-Link DGL-4500 --->YES


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Click on the advanced tab --> Advanced Network Settings (bottom option) and select the multicast stream box. It's the last option on the page.


I'll have to check and see if that box is checked when i get home. The APPS are working now that i upgraded my router firmware to the latest release.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## gripesofwrath (Dec 29, 2009)

D-Link DIR-825 - *YES*


----------

